# Double-DIN AM/FM/CD Receivers in 1999-2002 GMC pickups



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 19, 2014)

I want to replace the crappy OEM 1.5 DIN AM/FM/CD Receiver in my 2002 GMC Sierra pickup with a Double-DIN AM/FM/CD receiver.

From what I understand, a 2-DIN radio will fit will fit the OEM radio bay in this pickup. However, the opening in the existing dash bezel will need to be modified. The dash bezel can also be replaced with a bezel from a 2003 GM pickup.

The easy solution would be to replace it with a Single DIN unit. However, the small display in the Single DIN is way too small to read and the tiny control buttons are too small for my fingers.

GM was insane to install odd-ball 1.5 DIN radio receivers in its 1988-2002 pickup trucks.

www.TheDetailSS.com describes in detail how to do the conversion. TheDetailSS.com even provides a template for modifying the dash bezel. Some car audio shops will also do the conversion.

Has anybody done this mod/conversion?


----------



## fubar2 (Aug 19, 2014)

What's a DIN?


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 19, 2014)

fubar2 said:


> What's a DIN?



DIN is the defacto worldwide Industry Standard for the physical size of car radios. Single DIN is approx. 2" high. Double Din is approx. 4" high. 

The stupid idiots at GM (and Crapsler) chose oddball OEM 1.5 DIN radios that are approx. 3.5 inches high. So much for "Professional Grade".

*Deutsches Institut für Normung*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsches_Institut_für_Normung


----------



## fubar2 (Aug 19, 2014)

Not that it matters in this case but I guess you learn something new every day. Like I'm ever going to need to know that.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 19, 2014)

fubar2 said:


> Not that it matters in this case but I guess you learn something new every day. Like I'm ever going to need to know that.



It will matter when it hits you in your wallet. My CD and Cassette players crapped out. $250 for reremanufactured GM/AC-Delco from Dorman. $100 for brand-new Double-Din JVC.


----------



## Thomud (Aug 20, 2014)

It's been about 10 years or so, but I worked on electronics for about 5 years. Trust me, at least back then Delco was not crap. They had better quality then that $100 JVC. But things may have changed. I have no issues with the factory stereo in my '06 Chevy crewcab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 20, 2014)

Thomud said:


> It's been about 10 years or so, but I worked on electronics for about 5 years. Trust me, at least back then Delco was not crap. They had better quality then that $100 JVC. But things may have changed. I have no issues with the factory stereo in my '06 Chevy crewcab
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



FWIW, GM pickups, 1988-2002, are 1.5 DIN. GM pickups, 2003 and up, are Double-DIN.

For a while, Pioneer manufactured two direct-fit 1.5 DIN replacements for the 1.5 DIN OEM radios in GM and Crapsler. They were Pioneer Models DEH-P47DH and DEHP77DHR. However, they were discontinued because there is very tiny market for 1.5 DIN. Even though all of my 1988, 1996, 1999 and 2002 GMC/Chevy pickups were allegedly factory-equipped with the Bose System, they came from the factory with OEM paper speakers.

FYI, I have been installing, developing, prototyping, engineering and testing modifications and updates to the electrical and electronics systems in military aircraft for 35 years. In addition, I am an Extra Class Amateur Radio Operator who has built and tested his own equipment. Mil-Spec and Flight Safety requirements exceed anything mass-produced for consumers.

The mod to the 99-01 GM Dash Bezel should be fairly easy for me.

P.S. Crutchfield is a great source for automotive electronics. All Electronics (www.allelectronics.com) is a great source for piece parts.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 25, 2014)

Here are the results of the 1.5-to-2 DIN Conversion for my 2002 GMC Sierra 1500 Ext Cab pickup.








I removed the OEM 1.5 DIN, AC-Delco, DVD Receiver in the dashboard and replaced it with a new aftermarket Double-DIN, JVC KW-710 DVD Receiver. The obsolete cassette player below it was removed and replaced with a Kenwood TM-261 2-Meter Ham Radio. Since, the new 2-DIN CD receiver is slightly taller than the OEM receiver. I had to modify the opening in the dash bezel to fit the taller radio. As shown in the pic below, the results are looking pretty good.

The inoperative cassette player below it was removed and replaced with a Kenwood TM-261 2-Meter Ham Radio.

The most difficult part was careful trimming of the dash bezel with a Jigsaw, Dremel tool and lots of sanding. I didn't want to mess it up.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 27, 2014)

*What is 1.5 DIN?*
http://cartech.about.com/od/Car-Audio/fl/What-is-15-DIN.htm


----------

